# Help me find a cool present... I'm not an artist



## Lyrerios (Dec 10, 2020)

My significant other is an amazing watercolorist. I have purchased them many presents in the past but this Christmas I'm stuck. I bought a backpack plein air easel, a brush roll, gift certificates, paper. 

What is something that if you had about $150 - $200 to spend you would absolutely buy. That luxury item that you would get for yourself if only... I'm looking for wow factor. The plein air backpack thing was the best gift I bought so far. I want something at that level. He already has multiple easels, a small portable wooden kit that holds stuff, he bought a ton of really good paper at an estate sale, he said the other day that he doesn't need any new paints until he uses up some of the ones he's already bought. 

Do you know of a good book? Videos? We don't have a strong internet connection so subscriptions to online stuff doesn't' work.


----------

